# Radio antenna removal



## MikeB (Aug 3, 2008)

What's the procedure for removing the antenna from the fender of a 64 GTO? I removed the small screw under the fender just in front of the door, but see no way to get the antenna out. I even removed the cowling, but there's no room to get up in there.

Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it`s like my `65 then you need to unplug the antenna wire from under the cowl and remove the big chrome nut on the outside of the antenna then the unit comes out between the door and fender, with the door open of course. :cheers


----------



## MikeB (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks or the help. Finally got it out.


----------

